# Feeling the guilts after eating biscuits..



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

As the title says really..

Who else does this?

Should we let the guilt take over or realise we are too strict on ourselves and should have little treats!

Arrggghh I actually thought I have gotten over this guilt feeling for eating none clean foods and its not a cheat day..

I did keto strict for 2 months with good constant training and managed to lose over 12kgs since November! But now I've started just eating clean , purely fresh food but keep rebelling every few days.. 3/4 days of eating clean then I have this urge to eat chocolate and getting that guilt disgusting feeling abit cheating!

I train 5/6 days a week

I keep rebelling on alot of situations in my life atm and I feel this "cheating" is another factor!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't feel bad. We're human after all


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Chocolate hobnobs are my ultimate weakness! I sympathise.

End of the day its natural to crave dirty food whilst dieting and natural to self-loathe if you cheat. The most obvious thing to do is keep the bad food out of your house if you can so you dont crack and binge.

Hartleys sugar free jelly is a great guilt free way of indulging your sweet tooth. I treat myself to a pot every few days when dieting.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm struggling for strength in alot of situations atm so I guess that's a factor! I'm moving in a few weeks and everything is about the change all over again but it's SOOO important for me to keep on the right track no matter where I am


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Everybody eats biscuits. It's hardly worth losing sleep over.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I've always had alot of issues with food and that guilt and feeling ...slipping into old habits are creeping back and it's a really unhealthy relationship with food which I thought I had gotten over


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FFS!

I've just had 5 chocolate hob nobs


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> FFS!
> 
> I've just had 5 chocolate hob nobs


I have alot of weight I want to lose and made a good dent on shifting alot I put bak on.. But when u know u shouldn't do it and its bad for you..I just gotta have that control back!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Any sweet crap is my weakness. If it wasn't for chocolate/cake and biscuits I think I'd be permanently ripped instead of blobbed!

I either have to not have them at all or pig out, I just can't do moderation.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up, just get back on that horse.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

How many biscuits are we talking about?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to feel guilty and I couldnt get over the feeling so I stopped eating junk all together. Causes issues with the other half as she likes treats and I won't partake (even biscuits) but ive had food problems and been fat, now I've exchanged one problem for another. Finding it hard to put on weight even eating 3000+ calories daily but I can't get my head around anything other than 'clean' food.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> How many biscuits are we talking about?


Maybe 5 , 6


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

victoria sponge is my weakness,, have been known in the past to sit down with a pint of milk a polish off a whole cake..but that was in the dark days before i refound bodybuilding..on my cheat days i now have a carry out from the chippy and a bar of chocolate ..thats it rest of the week i am eating clean...but in answer to your question i do feel guilty on my cheat days until i think F'cking wise up i have earned this :clap:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thing is tho il be completely honest ..when I cheat and I hadn't planned on having a treat I just think about what Iv just done and feel the horrid guilt and it just makes me want to be sick.. So I drink heaps of water and then punk it back up..

This is something that I did alot on an off for a few years but I had stopped for a good year or so but then these last 2 weeks I just think about what I have done and automatically want to be sick.. I think I can honestly say I've gone through everything you could possible go through with food!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

How bad was the biscuits that you ate? Surely they weren't 2 foot thick filled with lard chocolate, cream and covered in icing and bacon? so don't sweat it too much.

Why not just keep healthy biscuits in the house, those oat based ones maybe with a wafer thin layer of chocolate on it so when your "inner cookie monster" breaks free there isn't too much damage?


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

What's done is done, unfortunately.

Work a little bit harder in the gym next time you're there to help ease your guilt, and maybe implement refeed/cheat meals, so you at least have some structure there. 5 or 6 biscuits aren't going to kill you though, or your goals.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been eating as clean as I can for months, just found out were going for KFC later feeling sad already not eaten it yet.

5 or 6 biscuits should be counted as a reward for your previous hard work.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

only when i take them off the baby..


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Maybe 5 , 6


I really wouldnt worry about 5 or 6. I'm a real biscuit fiend and can easily chomp my way through a couple of packs in one sitting - consequently I no longer keep biscuits in the house!

x


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I generally never touch biscuits, i do like the odd beer though and as i haven't been drinking i rewarded myself with some biscuits, ginger nuts yesterday, will work them off over the next few days and adjust diet accordingly, don't sweat it, it ain't a big deal.I feel a little guilty cos i'm hard on myself too, but got to have a little blow out now and then.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

A little treat here or there is surely good, as it helps me stay on course, if i didnt allow treats once or twice a week id end up binge eating after a few weeks but thats just me, its a few biscuits relax


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Maybe 5 , 6


Dont even worry about it then!!

I could inhale 5 or 6 biscuits!


----------

